# Subscribed Threads Gone?!?



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

I just refreshed my Subscribed Threads screen in Chrome and it now shows 0 where, IIRC, there were ~53 this morning.

Something going on? Software update?

UPDATE: Created this post; now have 1 Subscribed Thread...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

still over 1200 for me.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Logged out and back in; still have just the 1... 

Glad I didn't lose 1200!

Just returned to TiVo with the $300 Refurb Roamio Basic w/Lifetime so I just started adding threads again.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I show 9 now but I've never heard of them vanishing. Perhaps David can take a peek at the logs.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

ClearToLand said:


> I just refreshed my Subscribed Threads screen in Chrome and it now shows 0 where, IIRC, there were ~53 this morning.
> 
> Something going on? Software update?
> 
> UPDATE: Created this post; now have 1 Subscribed Thread...


Are you looking at "New Subscribed Threads" on the UserCP here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/usercp.php?,
.. or "All Subscribed Threads" here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Hank said:


> Are you looking at "New Subscribed Threads" on the UserCP here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/usercp.php?,
> .. or "All Subscribed Threads" here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all


"All Subscribed Threads" - I hit the Quicklinks dropdown, right-click on "Subscribed Threads" and "Open Link in New Tab" (Chrome). Then throughout the day I just 'Refresh'. I posted this thread within a few minutes of my discovery.

I've been back at TiVo Community since ~09/24/15 when I got my $300 Refurb Roamio Basic w/Lifetime. I was previously here in July 2001 when I got my Philips Series 1 w/Lifetime, so I'd guess a little over half of the ~53 Subscribed Threads were Roamio related.

I just clicked on 'Empty Current Folder' to see if somehow I could have accidentally clicked it BUT it does ask "Are You Sure?" and I definitely didn't see that. So, as a retired Programmer/Analyst, I'm looking more at a system glitch and if someone would be so kind as to review the system logs and give me a clue I would be very appreciative. If they can be restored, that would be great. But, if not, I'll just start over. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

ClearToLand said:


> I just refreshed my Subscribed Threads screen in Chrome and it now shows 0 where, IIRC, there were ~53 this morning.
> 
> Something going on? Software update?
> 
> UPDATE: Created this post; now have 1 Subscribed Thread...


Hi...

Sorry to say it seems your email provider was blocking all the emails and bouncing them back as not deliverable. After a few days of this, the system removed your subscriptions, I am sorry to say, so it would not hurt our email status with all the bounced mail.

Bounce = "smtp;550 5.1.1 Not our Customer"

Sorry, but it can not be restored and you may want to check your email address on your account here on TCF.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> Sorry to say it seems your email provider was blocking all the emails and bouncing them back as not deliverable. After a few days of this, the system removed your subscriptions, I am sorry to say, so it would not hurt our email status with all the bounced mail.
> 
> ...


Is that a vB plugin that does that? This is something I'm not aware of!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Email Bounce hack.


----------

